# "para chuchu"



## polanco

Hola, no hablo portugués más que alguna que otra palabra, y quisiera saber qué quiere decir la palabra chuchu en el contexto de la frase "it´s very nice pra chuchu" (es el título de una hermosa canción de Os mutantes). Sé que "it´s very nice" quiere decir "es muy bueno", y tengo entendido que "pra" es una abreviación principalmente oral de "para", pero no tengo la menor pista de qué quiere decir esta palabra "chuchu"; en este contexto, el diccionario no me ha ayudado mucho.
brigado


----------



## Cristhian

Polanco,

Chuchu es el vegetal que en español creo que se llama "cayote". La expresión "pra chuchu" es usada cuando queremos decir que algo es muchísimo bueno. Ejemplo: Esta canção é muito boa = Esta canção é boa pra chuchu.
It´s very nice pra chuchu es como decir = It´s muchísimo very nice...jeje.
Abrazo.


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Hola *polanco*, bienvenido al foro! 


Cristhian said:


> La expresión "pra chuchu" es usada cuando queremos decir que algo es muchísimo bueno


 De hecho, no solo cuando es bueno. El "p'ra chuchu" es un superlativo informal brasileño. (y nadie dice _para_, sino _p'ra_ )
Este cara é feio *p'ra chchu* = Este tipo es _muy_ feo
Está chovendo *p'ra chchu* = Esta lloviendo muchissimo​Saludos
------------
Me olvidava. Hay muchas variaciones. Más comunes: "p'ra burro", "p'ra caralho" (mira que esta última no se usa en companía educada,  jeje, pero tiene la abreviación "paca" o "pacas")


----------



## Vanda

Também pra dedéu = pra chuchu = muito.


----------



## polanco

Uy gracias a todos, me han librado de una duda que tengo desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo. No me ha revelado el sentido de la existencia, pero la verdad que es ua canción hermosa... De hecho, me hice este usuario para poder preguntar eso jajajj
Gracias gente! viva Os Mutantes


----------



## amistad2008

polanco said:


> Hola, no hablo portugués más que alguna que otra palabra, y quisiera saber qué quiere decir la palabra chuchu en el contexto de la frase "it´s very nice pra chuchu" (es el título de una hermosa canción de Os mutantes). Sé que "it´s very nice" quiere decir "es muy bueno", y tengo entendido que "pra" es una abreviación principalmente oral de "para", pero no tengo la menor pista de qué quiere decir esta palabra "chuchu"; en este contexto, el diccionario no me ha ayudado mucho.
> brigado


 
¡Hola!

Pra chuchu es de la época de los mutantes y significa lo que han dicho anteriormente pero ahora se dice É bom demais! É bom pra valer! É bom pra caramba! e otras dos expresiones que son feas (una la dijo Coolbrowne).

Sds


----------



## coolbrowne

*Amistad*, mi querida, lo siento pero este "pra chuchu" es viejo *pra chuchu.*


amistad2008 said:


> Pra chuchu es de la época de los mutantes


_*Muuuuuy*_ anterior al grupo "Os Mutantes" 

Um abraço


----------



## amistad2008

coolbrowne said:


> *Amistad*, mi querida, lo siento pero este "pra chuchu" es viejo *pra chuchu.*_*Muuuuuy*_ anterior al grupo "Os Mutantes"
> 
> Um abraço


 
Sabia que era antigo mas não tanto....

Lembrei de outra que se diz atualmente.: Isso (es)tá da hora.

Abçs


----------



## Vanda

_Peraí _gente, nas minhas bandas pra chuchu não é expressão antiga. Atualíssima, mesmo que venha de priscas eras.


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> _Peraí _gente, nas minhas bandas pra chuchu não é expressão antiga. Atualíssima, mesmo que venha de priscas eras.


 
... É bom saber que essa expressão ainda se usa por BH... Para ser sincera, há muito, mas muito tempo que não a ouvia.

Abçs


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> _Peraí _gente, nas minhas bandas pra chuchu não é expressão antiga. Atualíssima, mesmo que venha de priscas eras.



- - -
Concordo plenamente, pelo menos não é antiga no sentido de "obsoleta"; talvez seja antiga no sentido de "surgida há muito tempo". Por aqui (SP) também se usa sem que pareça antiquada.


----------



## hellofolks

Olá, pessoal,

Também se ouvem "de monte" e "de montão"


----------



## coolbrowne

Certamente, gírias para dizer "muito" existem _de montão_ __


hellofolks said:


> Também se ouvem "de monte" e "de montão"


Mas nem todas são relacionadas com este tópico, que é "*pra chuchu*"


----------



## Fray Luis

Me lembreis também da expressão "a beça".


----------



## amistad2008

Fray Luis said:


> Me lembreis também da expressão "a beça".


 
À beça. (tem crase aqui)

Essa é outra que não ouço há muito tempo.


----------



## ramonflores

Exemplo de uso, um bocadinho escatológico, mas divertido:
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=gAsaQzQYcDs


----------



## amistad2008

ramonflores said:


> Exemplo de uso, um bocadinho escatológico, mas divertido:
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=gAsaQzQYcDs


 
Bastante informativo... Rssrsrsrsrsrsrs.... D+!!!!


----------



## jorge1980

Hola! las respuestas están bien según tengo entendido, pero no creo haber visto el porqué se usa esa expresión y de donde proviene...creo que el origen es porque como es un vegetal/fruta que crece MUCHO, por todos lados...entonces por eso se usa el "pra chuchu" como diciendo "Mucho, en demasía".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

jorge1980 said:


> Hola! las respuestas están bien según tengo entendido, pero no creo haber visto el porqué se usa esa expresión y de donde proviene...creo que el origen es porque como es un vegetal/fruta que crece MUCHO, por todos lados...entonces por eso se usa el "pra chuchu" como diciendo "Mucho, en demasía".


La razón es esa precisamente. Hay otro dicho bastante machista que se refiere a las mujeres "fáciles": _Dá mais que chuchu na serra._


----------

